# Clear up skin allergies + no fleas or ticks



## vibrissa (Aug 26, 2007)

My dog had terrible skin allergies that she would scratch constantly from spring to winter every year until she bled. The vets & canine dermatologist did every kind of test and tried all sorts of strategies and Rxs--to no avail--then threw up their hands. I did tons of reseach and talked to naturopathic and homeopathic vets and then tried Ark Naturals neem spray, Neem shampoo (there are many--for people and canines--any do), and especially the neem leaf capsules. There are no bad side effects and have been totally okayed by all of the vets I have spoken with who have taken the time to read what it is. It is totally safe. It has many beneficial health side effects as well as keeping your pet flea and tick free without having to use the chemicals of Advantage, Revolution, etc. It has been three years now and Sugar is virtually itch (and break-out) free--if she begins to have a spot--which is NOTHING like it used to be--I just spritz on and rub in some Ark Naturals neem spray and/or bathe her in the neem shampoo. Neither dog has had ONE flea or tick in all this time. It is thought to prevent AND kill heart worms--but that has yet to be scientifically tested. I can direct you to articles if you would like. There are many brands and prices for neem LEAF (never FEED neem oil) capsules, but I just use these and they work just fine: http://www.vitacost.com/NaturesWayNeem
Our two dogs weigh 48 and 53 lbs and take two of the capsules (coated with Smart Balance--they love it) in the morning and two more in the evening each. Just try to share with others. Sugar is soooo much happier (me too), her groomer who works at our vet office said the first time after beginning the pills--"Wow--what are you doing for her allergies--she looks cured!" Also, if your dog doesn’t take capsules well, they can be opened and sprinkled on the food (“supposedly” they don’t mind the taste of neem, but I have not had to do that so I don’t know for sure). And if the dog is afraid of the neem “spray”—pour it onto your hands or a cottonball and rub over the areas. It is so fantastic, I wanted to share with even more people than the ones I have already told.

Other links (vitacost.com also has Ark Naturals neem spray at the lowest price I’ve seen)
http://www.vitacost.com/Ark-Naturals-Neem-Protect-Spray

And I get the shampoo from here:
http://www.organixsouth.com/downloads/Pet_brochure.pdf

http://www.organixsouth.com/theraneem.html


----------



## Murlynne (Aug 26, 2007)

I am definitely going to try this! We have a Jack Russell that has had a cone around his neck for a year! Nothing works for the fleas and he had sores from scratching. He's miserable and we are, too! We have a Lab and 6 cats in the house with him - none of them have any problems. I will let you know how it works! I am so glad I found your post!


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Thank you *soooo* much for posting. One of my dogs is having a he** of a time with fleas this year despite all the hoops I'm jumping through to fight them off. I have some neem oil that I have rubbed into his skin for irritation, which does help, but it does not keep them from biting him again. I just ordered some neem leaf caps. and some neem protect spray and hope that they will do the trick. I don't know why the fleas are so bad this year, but I've never seen it like this. It's like they're immune to _everything_. I had just about conceeded defeat until I read your post, now I have hope that he won't have to suffer any more.

On the flip side my other dog, Blondie, isn't having a problem.


----------



## vibrissa (Aug 26, 2007)

Good luck--think you will be totally amazed! Cute babies you have! 

Here is an article that tells you the dosage to use (although I have read over and over that it is so safe you can't overdose if a bit off on the amount)

http://www.naturmix.com/pages/products/neem.html

"Neem caps are 500mg. A good rule of thumb is to give one cap or 500mg. per 10 lbs. of body weight per day. Up to eight (8) caps a day is sufficient for large breeds weighing 80 to 100 lbs. Dosage can be slightly increased for the giant breeds. We recommend using the loose powder in the food for economic reasons. You can calculate 1 teaspoon is equal to 5 grams or 5000 milligrams or 10 caps. It is virtually impossible to over dose on neem leaf powder so if you’re fairly close on the dosage the dog will be just fine. The safety of this product is one of the great things about it. If your dog is picky or not a good eater use the capsules. These dosages can be split for a twice a day regiment. " 

Even though it says each capsule is 500 mg and the ones I use are only 475 mg, they work just fine. It doesn't have to be exact.


----------



## Sadie's Human (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank You very much for the information. I checked store locators, and the Organic food store that I usually go to carries these products. I am going to give them a try. We don't normally have trouble with fleas in our part of the desert, but we have actually had a very wet year, and also have some new rodents in the back yard that the dogs have been hunting lately. As we do still get cases of Plague locally I am very much interested in preventing problems. The information that I read makes me think that I might want to try some of these products myself as well.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm seeing this post a few years later, but would be interested in hearing how Neem Leaf capsules are working for fleas for anybody who has tried it?

I'm going to give my dog the Neem Leaf capsules, but mostly because she has demodex manage, but the benefits of fleas is very interesting.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll give it a bump and see if anyone will update. I have a rescue Schnauzer that is constantly scratching. I've changed his food a couple of times, tried Benedryl, and checked him constantly for fleas>he doesn't usually have any. He still scratches, I might try the neem stuff if it works. David


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd bet a dollar to a donut that this thread is pure spam. Vibrissi's last activity was 9/7/07 so I think s/he wasn't really interested in anything but getting the word out and moving on. Most of the members who responded have also not been active on this forum since posting to this thread. Shills perhaps??


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

lulusmom said:


> I'd bet a dollar to a donut that this thread is pure spam. Vibrissi's last activity was 9/7/07 so I think s/he wasn't really interested in anything but getting the word out and moving on. Most of the members who responded have also not been active on this forum since posting to this thread. Shills perhaps??


Bingo.

If this post appeared today, it woud be deleted as spam and the OP banned as a spammer.

If you dig enough, you can find some old spam posts, but the poster are long gone.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Let me ask a simple question, What would the SPAM before? Look closely, it's two seperate websites listed, so we'll rule out that it's SPAM for a specific site trying to sell a product. The products listed are actually different products. 

Now lets look at kvvet.com, are they an unlegit company? I actually purchase from them just as I do Dr. Fosters and search for neem leaf and see that they are selling the product as well.

Actually look closely I think it's even 4 different products by 4 differnet vendors and from two sites. Does this really look like a SCAM to you guys?

Then go to neem capsules at swansonvitams and go to vitacost and read what humans are using neem capsules for. You can read review after review about neem capsules clearing up acne and a person at vitacost posted that they had a bad itch on their back for a long time and neem capsule cleared it up. Nothing was said about dogs or anything trying to SCAM.

The first time I actually read about neem capsule was from a natural remedies book for dogs. Go to google books and you can actually read inside the book to see what I'm talking about. Maybe this VET is in on the scam also LOL

If you google dogs and neem capsule, you'll read a lot of information about it.

If you still for some reason think it's a SCAM, then go on top and click on the search button and type in neem capsule. The moderator and a few other people on this board use neem capsules with results. I haven't yet heard anything, but positive things about using neem capsules.

I am currently using neem oil for manage mites, fleas...etc treatment with our shampoo and I'm really really impressed with neem oil. I've ordered neem capsules for 5 dollars, but if many people think it's a rip off then I'll be glad to be the guinea pig.

But I really don't think this person who posted is anything what so ever trying to SCAM. Use the person's name and put it in google, you'll find this person posting similar posts on other messageboards and actually without links. So I just can't see any way possible this could what so ever be a scam. Unless she owns the largest neem producing company in India?

The capsules I ordered should be in today, so I can post back in a week or so to see if there's any results. Right now my dog is scratching often, with her legs and she is rubbing against walls and furniture, because I believe she is itching. I won't give her a bath and just give her the capsules to see if they truely do work as the book, posters and other people have indicated.

By the way I didn't order any of the products that were posted or from those companies. I found neem leaf capsules much cheaper from a place I get all my vitamins from anyway.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

SPAM does not mean SCAM.

In the context of dogforums, it means registering - not to participate - but to post links. It doesn't have to be for personal profit and it may very well be a legitimate site.

But when someone registers, posts an unsolicited recommendation with a bunch of links, and then disappears forever, we are going to look at it a lot more closely than we did a few years ago (before we became cynical and bitter.)

BTW, SPAM here also include posting blog links and solicitations for votes, contributions, market surveys, etc.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

The veterinarians' guide to natural remedies for dogs
Page 231 has information on neem capsules. It refers to neem plus and the dosage recommended.

I've seen neem capsules refered in at least two or three other books for dogs skin, fleas, itching, parasites...etc



RonE said:


> SPAM does not mean SCAM.
> 
> In the context of dogforums, it means registering - not to participate - but to post links. It doesn't have to be for personal profit and it may very well be a legitimate site.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not I'm in the software industry, so I just assumed you guys meant SCAM, because your actually using the terminoloy incorrectly if your referring to SPAM (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum_spam).

The person who posted it, clearly has posted the exact same message in multiple forums, but I still cannot classify that as SPAM, even if a person wants to get a word out and posts the same message in appropreate boards, because they want to education people, it shouldn't be classified as SPAM.

vBulletin has spam settings


----------

